# Birthing Gone Bad & Not Expelling Afterbirth



## stano40 (Mar 16, 2012)

At 5:30 am I ran out to the barn from hearing a goat screaming.  By the time I got there she gave birth to a premature baby which wasn't breathing and extremely cold.  In about an hours time she gave birth to another baby which was born still born.  The first baby didn't make it either after 4 hours of hot towels, clearing the lungs and even a hot bath..The baby fought for life for awhile but I guess it was too much and he passed away in my wife's arms.

The mother expelled the after birth from the first one but after the second birthing she still had the cord hanging out.  It's been close to 10 hours she still hadn't expelled the afterbirth.

She is eating has drunk a lot of water and we had her walking around.  We've milked her with what she had and massaged her tummy area.   She seems very active but the cord is still hanging out.  My wife is going to spray the cord with 7% betadine solution and try giving her selenium paste and a boost of Probiotics.

Any ideas.

bob


----------



## currycomb (Mar 16, 2012)

retained afterbirth is best left to the experts(veterinarians). first thing they would probably do is give a shot of oxitocyin to start contractions again, after that, depends on the situation. do not spray anything on it, be sure momma goat has had a tetnus shot. after the vet sees her, they may prescribe antibiotics, but please do not self medicate in this situation.


----------



## stano40 (Mar 16, 2012)

I did type that wrong on the after birth.  She did pass the placenta (after birth) after both births, it's the cord that's still hanging out.  

bob


----------



## boykin2010 (Mar 16, 2012)

I agree. 

I had a ewe retain afterbirth for over a week one time.  She expelled it on her own but I definately wouldnt recommend leaving afterbirth in there that long. I was inexperienced and didnt know what to do then.


----------



## beckyburkheart (Mar 16, 2012)

stano40 said:
			
		

> I did type that wrong on the after birth.  She did pass the placenta (after birth) after both births, it's the cord that's still hanging out.
> 
> bob


i'm admittedly not as experienced as most on the forum, but i'm not sure what you're seeing.  Usually, when you see a cord still hanging, it's attached to a placenta. 

so i'm thinking that you were correct the first time that she delivered one baby, passed that placenta, delivered the second baby and has retained that placenta - or - is it possible that there is a third one in there? but i think if that were the case, you woudn't see the cord hanging out yet.


----------



## ksalvagno (Mar 16, 2012)

You may want to go in and make sure there isn't another one in there. In the last couple weeks I have heard of 2 different people with the same problem as you are describing and both times there was a dead fetus in there. I would go in and check and start her on Penicillin right away. Flushing her wouldn't be a bad idea either.


----------



## stano40 (Mar 16, 2012)

ksalvagno said:
			
		

> You may want to go in and make sure there isn't another one in there. In the last couple weeks I have heard of 2 different people with the same problem as you are describing and both times there was a dead fetus in there. I would go in and check and start her on Penicillin right away. Flushing her wouldn't be a bad idea either.


I know she did a bounce on her several times & felt convinced nothing else was in there.  She did give her probiotics.  Are you saying that PenG would be of help?

bob


----------



## beckyburkheart (Mar 16, 2012)

what is "a bounce"?


----------



## stano40 (Mar 16, 2012)

beckyburkheart said:
			
		

> what is "a bounce"?


It's a way to check if there is another baby in the mother.

Check out this link it gives better information than I could.

http://fiascofarm.com/goats/bouncing.html


----------



## beckyburkheart (Mar 16, 2012)

awesome to know!  THANKS!


----------



## nomad (Mar 16, 2012)

stano40 said:
			
		

> At 5:30 am I ran out to the barn from hearing a goat screaming.  By the time I got there she gave birth to a premature baby which wasn't breathing and extremely cold.  In about an hours time she gave birth to another baby which was born still born.  The first baby didn't make it either after 4 hours of hot towels, clearing the lungs and even a hot bath..The baby fought for life for awhile but I guess it was too much and he passed away in my wife's arms.
> 
> The mother expelled the after birth from the first one but after the second birthing she still had the cord hanging out.  It's been close to 10 hours she still hadn't expelled the afterbirth.
> 
> ...


Do not panic about this.  Actually a retained placenta is more common than most people think.  What normally happens is the doe, ewe, cow will pass it within several days or even if she does not, she will most likely reabsorb it.  I had a cow not long ago that did this and she never passed the placenta.  I merely waited a few hours to make sure the placenta would not hemorrhage when I cut some of the length hanging out (did not want it to snag on anything and have her hemorrhage in utero).  I sprayed a little iodine on it to prevent infection and she merely reabsorbed the placenta with no problems.  She was also an aged cow but was fed well and in good health.  We have had this situation with an occasional goat as well without adverse consequences.  The most important information you gave was that she is walking around and eating.  When an animal goes off feed, you are usually in late stages of an illness.

If these kids were premies, it usually means the mother's health was not adequate to carry to full term.  Just be sure to provide her with sufficient nutrients and minerals so her body can repair.  Have been through this experience myself in my earlier years.  Farming has a large learning curve.  You already possess the greatest asset for success - the desire to seek answers.  Hang in there.


----------



## redtailgal (Mar 16, 2012)

I gotta agree with the others, it's best to have her checked to make sure there is not another fetus in there.  There simply cannot be a cord hanging out of her unless there is something else in there, placenta and/or another fetus.

With something literally hanging out like that......well, there is a DEFINITE  means of transportation for germs and all sorts of cooties to get in there.

If she were a cow, I'd pop her with some oxytocin and go digging while I waited on the vet.  I've seen way too many die from the uterine infection that follows.  It's not a pretty site and it's agony for them.  With a goat, I'd pace and pray while I waited on the vet.

With ANY species, this is not something to wait and see with.


----------



## hcppam (Mar 16, 2012)

stano40 said:
			
		

> beckyburkheart said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks!


----------



## stano40 (Mar 17, 2012)

She's still very active today eating, drinking and wanting to go for a walk.  She was given selenium & probiotics paste last night.


----------



## hcppam (Mar 17, 2012)

good to hear!


----------

